# Vacation!



## Summit (Aug 11, 2005)

"AlltheVacations - the most comprehensive, trusted and most often visited vacation search tool on the web."

http://www.allthevacations.com/search.aspx?q=air%20ambulance

I guess calls are down...   :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 11, 2005)

ROFLMAO  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Aug 13, 2005)

NICE!!!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Sep 14, 2005)

:blink:      :lol:    :huh:  :huh:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 14, 2005)

Woohoo! Im booking my flight now!  :lol:     :blink:  h34r:


----------



## HotNoldEMTchick (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Sep 14 2005, 09:27 AM
> * Woohoo! Im booking my flight now!  :lol:     :blink:  h34r: *


 NOT BEFORE I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


An old woman like me, that's the only way to fly!!!!!!!!!!!

Talk about your leg room!!!


By the way.... wonder what the in-flight meal would be...? :lol:  :lol:


----------



## ShortHairedPunkette (Sep 16, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HotNoldEMTchick+Sep 14 2005, 11:23 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HotNoldEMTchick @ Sep 14 2005, 11:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CaptainPanic_@Sep 14 2005, 09:27 AM
> * Woohoo! Im booking my flight now! :lol:   :blink: h34r: *


NOT BEFORE I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


An old woman like me, that's the only way to fly!!!!!!!!!!!

Talk about your leg room!!!


By the way.... wonder what the in-flight meal would be...? :lol:  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 TPN IV or Jevity via PEG


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

Last time I ate on an air plane...

I missed my connector flight b/c it made me very, very, very ill.

Never eat chicken that looks like beef.


----------



## smileyyemtb76 (Oct 2, 2005)

:blink:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smileyyemtb76_@Oct 2 2005, 08:54 PM
> * :blink: *


 Yea...


----------

